# Taming Tips?



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm fairly new to goats and was fortunate to acquire an ex-petting farm doe as part of our original "herd" (of 3). She's very sweet and tame, and I've handled her babies regularly since birth so they're very tame as well.

About a month ago I bought another doe and her 2 month old kids who had not been handled much. They were all skittish of course for the first while, and I kept them separate in their own little paddock so they could all settle in together and I could monitor for any health problems. I spent as much time as I could with them, and the kids slowly started to get braver, but the doe would only let me touch her if I had grain, and then only sometimes and not for very long!

After a couple of weeks I moved the 3 new goats in with the other doe and her 3 kids. The babies are now getting along famously, and are all very tame and cuddly, but the new doe still doesn't seem to be making any progress towards trusting me. 

During the day I put both does in the next paddock as I milk my first doe in the evening. I haven't started milking the new doe yet, but am hoping to. Right now I'm just working up to it slowly. 

Both does know the routine so that's going well. The new girl hops right up on the milking stand to eat her grain. I talk to her and stroke her back and just try to make friends. I've made very slow progress to the point where I can slowly move one hand down to her belly and give her a gentle rub. Once in a while she even lets me touch her udder, but not for long and only if I keep my hand still. 

She seems really nervous and touchy, but since my other doe has always been so tame I'm not sure what to expect in terms of helping this new girl come around. 

Is it possible to tame a 2 year old goat who doesn't seem to have had a lot of human interaction in the past? If so, what are some good tips or suggestions I might try?

Her kids are now 8 weeks old and I'll be moving the buckling in with our wether later this week, leaving just the doeling to nurse. Is it realistic to think I might be able to milk her at all this time? She's a first freshener to boot, so she hasn't been milked before. 

I'd really like to be able to help her trust me. She's a beautiful girl and such a good mom. I'd like to be able to breed her again at some point, but only if there's a hope I can tame her and convince her to share some milk! :sigh:


----------



## Juperlative (Mar 25, 2014)

Brush her, when she's on the stand. They usually have a spot right behind the shoulders, or the neck, or the chest/armpits that makes them freeze and go to the happy place. Also, I've found soft cheek rubs almost mesmerize even flighty goats. You sometimes have to grab them and force it a little...but if you let the situation relax slowly while you gently cradle the head and softly rub the cheek with your thumb... they are usually stuck, and they want it after that, even if they are too skittish to dare. When she looks at your face, thats her making the mental note, connecting your face to that good feeling she's having. I swear, it happens every time.
Keep treats in your pocket, give her something she likes from your pocket when your done milking her. It wont be long before she'll come for a brush, or to see what you have in your pocket of her own choice.

I have some goats that will evade until I touch that spot, then they freeze and melt....it's a start.

Jealousy is a huge motivator for them. Sometimes you have to pet the goat that likes it, to get one thats unsure to take a chance. So, brush the tame goat, and give her a cookie too if the new doe doesn't like it off the stand.

They are all different, but those ideas almost always work for me. Oh, and pop tarts, hot fries, or PB&J sandwiches


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have one we bought at an auction and we can get about 4 feet from her and she runs. At feeding time I stand close to her while she eats just so she gets used to me being around and not being a threat. If I get to touch her, she jumps 3 ft in the air and bolts. She is coming along very very slowly but and kind of progress is good. She really likes bread. I don't normally give stuff like that to any of my animals but I feel like if I can give her something she really loves that maybe she will understand I'm good guy and not the bad guy.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Club crackers. She gets a taste of those and she will mow u down to get them. Lol


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

OK, thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'm now armed and dangerous with a brush, plain mini-wheats (sorry, no sugar for my kids and none for my goats either!), low-salt tortilla chips, apples, oranges and grapes. We'll see what her favourite is and that will be my new secret weapon. I'm always up for a challenge!
:laugh:


----------



## nicolv32 (Jul 8, 2014)

I have 2 nigerian dwarf goats and I just got them last week and they are already following me around! I have tried carrots, apples & carrots but they are just not interested! I found that motts makes a fruit snack with veg/fruit and they love those! I also tear down leaves from a tree and jump on me to get them!


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Food works in terms of getting her over to me, but no way can I get hold of her. If I put down a pan of grain I can sneak under and grab her collar and put a lead on her, but she's hardly what I would call easy going! I think this is going to take some intense therapy lol!

Over on another thread I'm getting some help with milking her...tonight was our first try. It was...interesting. :roll:


----------



## nicolv32 (Jul 8, 2014)

When I got mine they would just run so I gave them a day to just relax and get familiar to there surroundings! I would go out every hour and try to get closer and would grab some grass or a leaf around me and try to offer it to them! I just kept going out and approaching them being calm and letting them know I wasn't going to hurt them! It only took two days with constant contact for them to finally approach me and then I would touch their nose then their face and neck and eventually their back and legs! We are best buds now! Just keep trying they will come around!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Food is the BEST taming method, especially if it's sweet! You'll win her stomach over, if not her heart lol  .

Grab a chair and sit in her pen for awhile, reading or whatever. She'll become used to your presence, and curious. Have treats ready to feed when she comes close.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I so wish I had more time to just hang out with my goats. Reading a good book in a hammock in the goat pen would be my idea of heaven lol!

To help things progress a little faster I've just recruited a couple of families with kids to form a "taming team." Their first mission is Project Maya. Each family comes on a different day and they'll take her in a small paddock with not much to eat (things are super dry for us this year) except a pocket full of goodies. I've given them strict instructions that if she wants to eat she has to eat from their hand. The kids are so excited!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a cool idea!!


----------

